# now that its dead...



## JerkBait (Mar 30, 2009)

wanna let the guys who kept this place entertaining back in?


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> wanna let the guys who kept this place entertaining back in?


----------



## wingding (Mar 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> wanna let the guys who kept this place entertaining back in?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok but you still can't have my BUD LIGHT or the location to my honey hole


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought this would be attracting more flies than what it has stinkbait. Maybe they are talking it over it.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I thought this would be attracting more flies than what it has stinkbait. Maybe they are talking it over it.



Nope.  They just can't post because they were banned!


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

flies = mods, dawg2 

they have no use to come over here now that the funnies are gone...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> flies = mods, dawg2
> 
> they have no use to come over here now that the funnies are gone...



I actually come in here and read about duck hunting quite a bit.  Just don't post a lot because of all the fighting, like a lot of folks on here.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm tellin ya if you don't have a dawg like mine, shoot the same kind of shotgun and shells, don't use my type of deks or my kind of calls you don't know what you're doing and you just might as well sit on the couch cause you'll never get any waterfowl if you don't ..................


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

problem is theres nothing to read about since "said" people got banned...


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Mar 31, 2009)

definately made things a lot more interesting...


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a feeling this is just a lull in the action..The baby's will be crying again before you know it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I actually come in here and read about duck hunting quite a bit.  Just don't post a lot because of all the fighting, like a lot of folks on here.



Really wouldn't call it fighting most of us really care about each other. You should maybe think about the small game section if you feel that it gets a little to hot in here for you. I'm just sayin...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Really wouldn't call it fighting most of us really care about each other. You should maybe think about the small game section if you feel that it gets a little to hot in here for you. I'm just sayin...



Nah, it's turkey season, been hanging out in there.  By the way, nice jake in your avatar


----------



## BoatMan23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone rang?


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> Someone rang?


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

BoatMan23 said:


> Someone rang?



No one has called your still on stand by...


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

The wangs and thangs forum could use a little of that stimulus everyone has been talking about. I think the duck hunters are the black sheep of the family. I thought that we would be able to carry on without the other crew BUT we can not even get a MOD to look at us anymore.


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Nah, it's turkey season, been hanging out in there.  By the way, nice jake in your avatar



Thank you..I was shooting for the hen and he got in the way..Shot him right off the dam there on Julliette.


----------



## BoatMan23 (Mar 31, 2009)

That juliette sure got them turkeys. right where I use to always seem them bull sprags on the water


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Thank you..I was shooting for the hen and he got in the way..Shot him right off the dam there on Julliette.



I hate it when that happens.  Hens are so much better eating


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 31, 2009)

Stinkbait why would you start the thread and then not show back up for 4 days..Put that down and leave it alone for a little while...Keep up with your post..


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry im back. i was on the refuge trying to see if anyone would tell me any good public land in arkansas to hunt...


----------



## chase870 (Apr 1, 2009)

It was fun and we were having a ball till some little cry baby complained about the orders of the executive counsel and cried about peoples avitars, wonder who it was?????????


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 1, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I got a feeling this is just a lull in the action..The baby's will be crying again before you know it.




True.....come about the end of September, early October the cybers will be out in full swing.  This place will be churned up like Lake Jackson on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> True.....come about the end of September, early October the cybers will be out in full swing.  This place will be churned up like Lake Jackson on Memorial Day weekend.


And have as many flies sitting around as a chicken house in mid July. We could educate a few right now. I don't think they even know the fox is in the hen house yet.


----------



## Dirty_Duck (Apr 1, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> And have as many flies sitting around as a chicken house in mid July. We could educate a few right now. I don't think they even know the fox is in the hen house yet.






Call me Foghorn Leghorn.........


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Geeze, Dirty Duck posted a whopping two times before he got the boot! Its a fixin to get good!


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 1, 2009)

its bad that any name associated with duckhunting is banned....


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Well...I guess we aren't going to get the stimulus package?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> flies = mods, dawg2
> 
> they have no use to come over here now that the funnies are gone...



It`s always best to leave sleepin` dogs alone.



JerkBait said:


> its bad that any name associated with duckhunting is banned....



Only when they are banned members that keep tryin` to slip back in. Don`t make a big deal about nothin`...


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a little taste of what November can be like around here..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


>



Git back to killin` turkeys!!


----------



## BoatMan23 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Git back to killin` turkeys!!



YEA!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> Geeze, Dirty Duck posted a whopping two times before he got the boot! Its a fixin to get good!



Is that some kind of record?


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)

No I think we had one guy that only got 1 post in..


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Git back to killin` turkeys!!


Well the wife has me on 7 days of house restrictions..


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 1, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Just a little taste of what November can be like around here..



gotta love it


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 2, 2009)

i am really surprised this lasted this long


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 2, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i am really surprised this lasted this long



It wouldn't have lasted this long if the weather was a little colder outside..


----------



## t bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well the wife has me on 7 days of house restrictions..



Had that youngin yet???


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 2, 2009)

t bird said:


> Had that youngin yet???



June 12th. You got that child support check yet?


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 2, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> i am really surprised this lasted this long



it wouldnt have if anyone else would have started it...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 3, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> it wouldnt have if anyone else would have started it...



i think medicine man has the right idea its not cold enough.....or should i say warm enough i thought flies only came out when it was warm outside and the "poop" started to stink


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> it wouldnt have if anyone else would have started it...




What makes you so sure?  And why did you even start this thread in the first place, Jerkbait?


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 3, 2009)

Well stinkbait I would say you aren't flying under the radar any longer. I would flee the seen if I was you . Nothing going on here Nic..It's all smoke and mirrors...Just smoke and mirrors..The rain ran us out of the hole.. It's drying out a little now..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 3, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well stinkbait I would say you aren't flying under the radar any longer. I would flee the seen if I was you . Nothing going on here Nic..It's all smoke and mirrors...Just smoke and mirrors..The rain ran us out of the hole.. It's drying out a little now..


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Apr 3, 2009)

Uh-Oh


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> What makes you so sure?  And why did you even start this thread in the first place, Jerkbait?




Well since JB has Jim Thompson and the rest of ya'll in his back pocket...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Well since JB has Jim Thompson and the rest of ya'll in his back pocket...........





I`m in nobodys back pocket. You want to take this to PMs?


----------



## gunattic (Apr 3, 2009)

yall are too funny


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2009)

...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> True.....come about the end of September, early October the cybers will be out in full swing.  This place will be churned up like Lake Jackson on Memorial Day weekend.



Not really.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> What makes you so sure?  And why did you even start this thread in the first place, Jerkbait?



Stinkbait wants to play but he cain't take it when it gets ruff, the reason he started it here is so he can cry to the mods when he gets spanked. He's really not a bad kid but if he want to dish it out he best be able to take it. There is a reason he didnt post it on the other site


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 4, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Stinkbait wants to play but he cain't take it when it gets ruff, the reason he started it here is so he can cry to the mods when he gets spanked. He's really not a bad kid but if he want to dish it out he best be able to take it. There is a reason he didnt post it on the other site



Well there is that..


----------



## chase870 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tell us Stinkbait why is it dead?? Do you really not want Jim Thompson to know who you are???


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 8, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Tell us Stinkbait why is it dead?? Do you really not want Jim Thompson to know who you are???





Tell us more..Has Jim got stinkbait in his back pocket.


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 8, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in nobodys back pocket. You want to take this to BMs?



Why would he want to take this to the BM's ...


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 8, 2009)

Bowel Movements?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Why would he want to take this to the BM's ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Hey bud, I got your message and I'll give you a ring back!


----------



## buckstone0505 (Apr 13, 2009)

This place is a joke


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

One good thing about the web. If you don`t like a particular place, there are plenty of others that might just suit your fancy. Most folks ain`t gonna stay where they ain`t happy. Some do though...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 14, 2009)

Think I'll set up a few deks and just kick back and relax something bound to fly by


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> One good thing about the web. If you don`t like a particular place, there are plenty of others that might just suit your fancy. Most folks ain`t gonna stay where they ain`t happy. Some do though...



Aww man alive, Look at Nic stickin up for us Jokesters


----------



## wingding (Apr 14, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Think I'll set up a few deks and just kick back and relax something bound to fly by



there's know better way to relax. nice pic thanks


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 14, 2009)

jerkbait duck hunts cedar creek a lot ive seen him on bradley road wearin em out with jim thompson


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 15, 2009)

Take Em Matt 2 said:


> jerkbait duck hunts cedar creek a lot ive seen him on bradley road wearin em out with jim thompson



What...


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 19, 2009)

hurry up october!!!!!


----------

